# Li-ion and Li-Po charge protocol: are they they same?



## KevinL (Dec 19, 2007)

Are Li-ion and Li-polymer charged using the same way using CC/CV with the same charge termination parameters? 

I have a charger on my hands (and I hope I haven't made a truly horrible mistake buying it) that seems to treat Li-ion and Li-polymer the same way, charging both using a Li-Po charge protocol. 

In case anybody wants to check out the charger, it's the Hyperion EOS 0606i: 

http://media.hyperion.hk/dn/eos/

The manual states "LITHIUM POLYMER/ION MODE (FOR 3.7V CELLS ONLY!!)". All the screens display Li-Po. There is no independent Li-ion charge mode. 

Actually, come to think of it my existing Maha C777Plus2 has always treated Li-ion and Li-Po the same - there's just one switch for Ni/Li (NiMH AND NiCad mode, vs Li-ion AND Li-Po mode). 

Just need some reassurance that this thing's not gonna blow up in my face


----------



## LuxLuthor (Dec 19, 2007)

Yes, the 3.7V Li-Ion charges the same as 3.7V LiPo. _(Both should be done with balance charging if multiple cells involved. Of note, the *Emoli *cells are both safe from explosion/fire and also charge at 3.7V like Li-Ion/LiPo.)_

Where you get into a charging difference is the A123/Saphion LiFePO4 lower voltage cells.


----------



## VidPro (Dec 19, 2007)

wow its amasing how they say in the manuel NO, dont.
but its all about keeping within spec, as long as you keep within spec you can use a 5$ wall wart to charge the things 

keep within the rate spec and it will already stay within the voltage spec, because the voltage high spec is not different.

use the Fear  to get the specs on the cells your charging, and stay within them. fear is good, make you learn more and set things right :tinfoil:


----------



## KevinL (Dec 19, 2007)

LuxLuthor said:


> Yes, the 3.7V Li-Ion charges the same as 3.7V LiPo. _(Both should be done with balance charging if multiple cells involved. Of note, the *Emoli *cells are both safe from explosion/fire and also charge at 3.7V like Li-Ion/LiPo.)_
> 
> Where you get into a charging difference is the A123/Saphion LiFePO4 lower voltage cells.



Thanks Lux 

I bought an A123 pack today as well. Will hook that up to the charger a bit later. Currently testing using NiMH and Li-ion cells.


----------



## rizky_p (Dec 19, 2007)

Although i have few years experience charging Li-Ion, deep down in heart i am still confused the different between 3.6v(Lithium Cobalt) and 3.7(Lithium manganesse-cobalt-nickle). the 3.6 cobalt lithium supposed to be obselete now and being replaced with 3.7 lithium MCN. But all of my Lithiums 3.6V batteries charged with lithium charger in 3.7v mode fine(4.2v) shouldn’t 3.6 lithiums charged to 4.1v and get damaged with 4.2v charge termination? or it is basically a 3.7 lithium but printed as 3.6v litihiums since the batteries are from Ultrafire.

Charging 3.6 and 3.7 should be the same (CC/CV), the different is the charge termination which is 4.1v and 4.2v respectively


----------



## deeuubee (Dec 22, 2007)

I am just about to purchase a Hyperion 606i AD to charge a bunch of LiFe cells, and from what I've read on the Hyperion website, you are not supposed to charge 3.6 volt Li-ion batteries with the 606i model. You would need to use the 6010i model charger that has provisions for selecting the correct voltage for 3.3v, 3.6v, and 3.7 v lithiums. I understand the difference is that the final cut off voltages will be 3.6v, 4.1v, 4.2v respectively. Does it make that much difference? I don't know, I'm still investigating it. The 6010i is a more powerful charger, but it requires a separate DC input and I believe you lose the discharge cycle.


----------



## LuxLuthor (Dec 23, 2007)

I'm not familar with the 3.6V Lithium you mentioned, but I can set my Hyperion 1210i to a percent of target voltage, which would likely work fine for the 3.6V nominal as long as their CC/CV specification is the same.


----------

